# Some new videos



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are two of my tanks from tonight. The large 220 is pretty murky after a water change.






Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Lights were bought from growlights.ca

Great customer service, would recommend them

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

with so many in your group of geos...do you still get pairs that breed??...i've got 2 pairs in my group of 5 that have been taking turns spawning always...its nice to see them do but i can see the stress that it causes within the group as the parents are always stressed trying to protect the fry that i don't scoop out...i already have 30 plus babies which i've been growing out and don't have any more tank space to handle many more...


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya I wish I had that problem. I have two pairs in my 125 gallon and they fight so much that I never see free swimming fry. I'm about to separate the pairs to see if that makes a difference. 

In my 220 gallon I have 9 or 10 altifrons which includes another pair but I don't think they really spawn. I have an l25 and two l27s with them that probably interupt things

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

To answers your questions, I kept 15 to adult and separated two pairs when I was sure, and then I noticed one more pair form within the group of 10.

So at this point I have two pairs in my 125 and one more in the larger group in the 220

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

